# New member here



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Mountain biking. It's actually better exercise than snowboarding.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> Just joined the community. I used ride a lot in high school and stopped after that. I bought new gear in 2014 hoping to get back, went once and then it sat in my sister basement until this year. I went 5 times near the end of the season. Now I feel lost on the weekends because my mountain is closed. I am from BC Canada. Just glad to be back into to it, anxiously waiting for next season now that I have a seasons pass!! Few things I need to buy like a helmet. Back in high school I remember ppl would point & laugh if they wore a helmet on the mountain. This year I felt like a dumbass because it seemed like everyone had one on expect me. Crazy how times change but definitely in a good way. Oh ya anyone have exercises that I can do at home to keep me in snowboard shape? Cheers Shredders!!


Where in BC?

TT


----------



## XLShredz (9 mo ago)

also in BC just getting back into it this last season! its time to rippp!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

ZackAttack said:


> Just joined the community. I used ride a lot in high school and stopped after that. I bought new gear in 2014 hoping to get back, went once and then it sat in my sister basement until this year. I went 5 times near the end of the season. Now I feel lost on the weekends because my mountain is closed. I am from BC Canada. Just glad to be back into to it, anxiously waiting for next season now that I have a seasons pass!! Few things I need to buy like a helmet. Back in high school I remember ppl would point & laugh if they wore a helmet on the mountain. This year I felt like a dumbass because it seemed like everyone had one on expect me. Crazy how times change but definitely in a good way. Oh ya anyone have exercises that I can do at home to keep me in snowboard shape? Cheers Shredders!!


Welcome to the forum.

Strength, balance, and flexibility are all important for snowboarding.

Core, legs, and Yoga is what I mostly do, along with cardio, HIIT, upper body, and plenty of stretching. 

My equipment for training at home are: Yoga mat, kettle bells, dumbbells, pull up bar, resistance bands, a good pair of running shoes, foam rollers, massage gun.


----------

